# could i get information on medical colleges in KSA???



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey!!
i might move to saudi arabia so i wanted some information about medical colleges there.please let me know if anyone can help!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Assalamualaikum

You can't get admitted to medical college here as no foreigners allowed there. But there are private medical colleges like Batterjee. But they are very expensive and most Asian expats can't afford it. So to sum it all up-NO.


----------



## Danny Boi (Jan 4, 2011)

Yup ! Shaman is right on spot.There are some government universities that you can get into (KFUPM) but they don't impart medical education.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks for the information.
can u please list the colleges where ex pats are admitted?? i want to check the websites myself and i am sure there must be some scholarships too!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Well I know of these two:
Batterjee Medical College
Al Farabi Dental College

But I was born here and have lived here all my life and I am pretty sure no scholarships.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i did research and i found some colleges:
global medical college
king Saud university
Al Faisal university
all of them accept ex pats and offer scholarships too. i just have one more question if u could please answer it. i moved to Pakistan after o level. Previously i was in Dubai and getting admission into any college there is not difficult. there is not much competition.is it the same in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i did some research and i found some colleges:
global medical college
king Saud university
Al Faisal university
all of them accept ex pats and offer scholarships too. i just have one more question if u could please answer it. i moved to Pakistan after o level. Previously i was in Dubai and getting admission into any college there is not difficult. there is not much competition.is it the same in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Al Faisal is pretty good. But scholarships are not given easily. My friend who had all A's in IGCSE and A Level went there on a scholarship. After the first week,he received an email that he should pay up because the scholarship funding for expats was slashed. Global Medical College is neat yet expensive. Anyways good luck.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know much about this but a friend of mine has applied to a university in Mecca Shareef and he mentioned that they only have 3 places for international students. It's a fully funded course and accommodation is paid for and you get a salary of some sort as well as money to go home etc. Apparently it's VERY competitive and they're looking for Islamic and academic excellence. 
For girls although there isn't a lot of freedom you're given accommodation and plane fare for a mahram. The applications have already gone through and they're making a decision, that is the extent of my knowledge about this. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

shaman.adil said:


> Al Faisal is pretty good. But scholarships are not given easily. My friend who had all A's in IGCSE and A Level went there on a scholarship. After the first week,he received an email that he should pay up because the scholarship funding for expats was slashed. Global Medical College is neat yet expensive. Anyways good luck.


but al faisal is not listed in imed so there is no point applying there i guess??


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hopefulmedic said:


> I don't know much about this but a friend of mine has applied to a university in Mecca Shareef and he mentioned that they only have 3 places for international students. It's a fully funded course and accommodation is paid for and you get a salary of some sort as well as money to go home etc. Apparently it's VERY competitive and they're looking for Islamic and academic excellence.
> For girls although there isn't a lot of freedom you're given accommodation and plane fare for a mahram. The applications have already gone through and they're making a decision, that is the extent of my knowledge about this. Hope it works out for you!


thanks foe the info but for me its got to be in Riyadh! and even worse is that the websites of 2 colleges don't even work!


----------

